# Tru-Kennedy™ Half Dollar Coin



## seamus7227 (Sep 4, 2013)

I was finally able to complete this coin, over the course of the last two weeks, consuming around 3-4 hours of cutting. An hour and a half(at a minimum were done with the saw off, dragging the coin up and down the blade). I went through 10-15 saw blades, to include 3 different types for a variety of cuts. I know next time not to cut out certain areas of this coin, probably would have looked better with only the center section cut out instead of the areas around the outer edge


----------



## thewishman (Sep 5, 2013)

I imagine it was a relief to finish this one. That is some intricate work! I agree about the outer edge.

Congrats!!


----------



## TurnofPen (Sep 5, 2013)

Impressive!


----------



## nightowl (Sep 5, 2013)

I think it would look good with the areas on the outer edge between the Half Dollar on the bottom and United States of America on the top cut out.


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 5, 2013)

Awe come on now! Cut out around all of those letters around the outer edge. With the material gone from around them the words will be so much easier to read.:biggrin::biggrin:  easy for me to say, huh?  From one who has never sat at a scroll saw.  You continue to amaze us.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## edicehouse (Sep 5, 2013)

I wonder if anyone will complain, if you decide to sell it, how much you are going to charge....


----------



## alparent (Sep 5, 2013)

Like you said. I would have left the outer edge intact. But I would have done a wash of black enemal paint to make the lettering pop out.

But you sure are a patient man!


----------



## D.Oliver (Sep 5, 2013)

That's some mighty fine work....but I think that you going to have to take a hard look at yourself in the mirror and admit that you have a quarter cutting problem.  I mean it starts out innocent enough....You find a quarter on the street, pick it up and decided to cut it.  But then things progress and you're checking the couch cushions and the raiding the change tray in vehicles.  At this point it's only a matter of time before you're knocking over parking meters and vending machines and looting pennies from water fountains.


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 5, 2013)

D.Oliver said:


> That's some mighty fine work....but I think that you going to have to take a hard look at yourself in the mirror and admit that you have a quarter cutting problem. I mean it starts out innocent enough....You find a quarter on the street, pick it up and decided to cut it. But then things progress and you're checking the couch cushions and the raiding the change tray in vehicles. At this point it's only a matter of time before you're knocking over parking meters and vending machines and looting pennies from water fountains.


 
HI, MY NAME IS SEAMUS, AND I'M AN ADDICT! ummmm, Derek, maybe i do have a problem cuz that is exactly what is happening with any change i find


----------



## Bean_Counter (Sep 5, 2013)

Seamus I love all of your coins this though is my favorite


----------



## navycop (Sep 6, 2013)

It would be nice if the US Mint sent you all their rejects (I mean coins) to get rid of.


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 6, 2013)

navycop said:


> It would be nice if the US Mint sent you all their rejects (I mean coins) to get rid of.



Wouldn't that be sweet!!  I could cut out double dies, off centers........come on, help me with any others! In a dream.........let me wake up now, lol


----------



## edicehouse (Sep 6, 2013)

I don't know if you would want to cut up the rejects, don't they go for serious bank?


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 6, 2013)

edicehouse said:


> don't they go for serious bank?


 
yes they can, but hypothetically if they wanted to work out some deal for them to be cut out and put into a sellable item in their store, i would definitely jump on the opportunity!:biggrin:


----------



## joefyffe (Sep 6, 2013)

nightowl said:


> I think it would look good with the areas on the outer edge between the Half Dollar on the bottom and United States of America on the top cut out.



+1 out as noted in Davids msg.


----------

